# [OT] Nuovo PC & Gentoo

## Kernel78

Premetto che mi informo anche cercando con google ma un parere vostro ha un certo peso per me  :Wink: 

Ho ottenuto un preventivo interessante per una macchina con questi componenti:

-PROCESSORE INTEL PENTIUM D 805 2.66GHZ  LGA775 FSB 533 2 x 1M CACHE

-M.BOARD ASUS P5LD2 CHIPSET I945P SOCKET 775 MEMORIE DDR2 FSB 1066

-N.2 MEMORIA DDR II 1GB 667 MHZ NO PARITY

-VGA XMDIA 6600 GPU NVIDIA GF 6600  256MB DDR MEMORY  BUS PCI-EXPRESS 16X  DVI  TV/OUT  RETAIL

Tenendo conto che non mi interessa per giocare ne per avere grafica 3d ma soprattutto per fare programmazione intensiva e ovviamente emergere come un folle, cosa ne pensate ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

ti posso affittare del tempo macchina per far girare le mie simulazioni?   :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ti posso affittare del tempo macchina per far girare le mie simulazioni?  

 

Lo interpreto come una valutazione positiva ?  :Wink: 

Scherzi a parte il mio ormai defunto p3 con i suoi miseri 768 Mb di ram mi stava decisamente stretto e nonostante fosse accesso da fine agosto 2005 (probabilmente uno dei motivi della sua dipartita) non riusciva a stare dietro alle mie esigenze ...

Magari questa macchina è sovradimensionata per le mie attuali esigenze (anche se non di troppo) ma preferisco così che non ritrovarmi di nuovo stretto dopo un paio d'anni  :Wink: 

P.S. se dopo i primi test vedrò che il processore rimane in idle troppo a lungo prenderò in considerazione l'affitto di tempo macchina  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

se davvero non ci devi giocare nè fare 3d spinto, imho è oltre il sovradimensionato. Prova a considerare una scheda madre con chipset nvidia 6100 o ati x200. Sono delle ottime schede madri che integrano un proc video di tutto rispetto, per uno che deve solo programmare [permettono dual screen, uscita tv etc...] : così facedo riduci componenti nel case , a favore del circolo d'aria e della silenziosità. Una mobo di questo tipo unita ad un proc amd, scegli tu se a 64bit oppure no (oppure lo prendi a 64 e lo usi a 32 che è cmq una bomba), credo sia un'ottima soluzione per le tue esigenze. Inoltre, con i soldi che risparmi sui componenti puoi concederti qualche sfizio in +, quali un bel LCD a 19'  :Very Happy:  ma è solo un'idea.

----------

## Kernel78

Buona l'idea del chipset grafico integrato ... ne parlerò al mio fornitore  :Wink: 

Vorrei sapere se i S-ata 2 li considerati validi come rapporto prezzo/prestazioni o tanto vale un S-ata 1 ?

----------

## kattivo

Riguardo i sataII prima cosa, devi avere il controller sataII. certe schede madri che ho assemblato con controller sataI, non accettavano dischi sataII. I sataII costano 2 3 euro in più, vanno sicuramente meglio dei sataI. Io ho 2 dischi sataII in Raid 0, arrivo a 220mb/s.

Riguardo al pc che vuoi farti, in base hai soldi che vuoi spendere.. io andrei sulle tyan! da quando ho preso la prima non l'ho più lasciata! la tyan garantisce la piena compatibilità con linux (è nostra amica)! 

Mio fratello ha:

Tyan Tomcat s2865, amd 64 X2 4400+ 2mb, 2gb ram ECC, 1 SataII, 7800gtx

Beh è proprio una bomba..! credo sia il pc più stabile che abbia visto! (apparte il mio  :Smile:  )!

poi non credo ti serva la 7800gtx, metti una 7300 o una 7600gt spendi molto poco..! e anche il processore, prendi un X2 3800+ (ora è calato molto).. i prezzi sono pressapoco:

Tyan 230E, 3800+ X2 350E, 1 Gb ECC corsair 109E, SATAII 250Gb 90E, 7300 nvidia 70E

Questi sono i dati tecnici della s2866 (cambia solo che ha lo sli per il resto è identica, solo che non la mettono nel sito ufficiale):

http://www.tyan.com/products/html/tomcatk8esli_spec.html

Se ti puo' interessare mi chiami in privato e ti do i prezzi esatti....   :Wink: 

Spero di averti dato un buon consiglio!

Guardati la foto della tyan s2865:

http://www.tyan.sk/image/s2865_l.jpg

e questa  è la mia:

http://www.micronux.com/catalog/images/products/mb_tyan_s2676_l.jpg

----------

## flocchini

con conroe alle porte e i prezzi in caduta libera, se non hai fretta fossi in te aspetterei dopo l'estate in modo da poter valutare meglio. I nuovi intel promettono faville (manterranno le promesse? vedremo...) e attendere un po' potrebbe permetterti di scegliere con maggiore cognizione di causa e a scelta risparmiare un po' o avere prestazioni migliori con la stessa spesa. Cio' non toglie che sia decisamente una buona macchina quella che hai in mente, sono d'accordo pero' con chi ti suggerisce una soluzione con grafica integrata nVidia 6100 o 6150 abbinata ad un AMD X2, io mi trovo benissimo con le gigabyte sulle macchine che assemblo ultimamente, imho per utilizzo home e' sprecato spendere 200 euro per una mobo tyan   :Wink: 

----------

## kattivo

Secondo me no.. Le schede madri asus, gigabyte, asrock... io le odio tutte, sono troppo commerciali.. e non vanno..! un computer con una di queste schede madri.. sono riuscito a tenerle al massimo per 2 mesi.. poi me ne sono sbarazzato.. per un motivo o qualcos'altro..! diciamo che ora sono allergico   :Wink: 

Sono rimasto molto più soddisfatto della Tyan. Il punto è .. che finchè non c'e l'hai.. non ti rendi conto..! quando l'hai inizi ad apprezzarla.. e sicuramente non torni indietro..!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tutto dipende da cosa ci fai. Senza offesa ma tu kattivo mi sembra che fai un uso un po' forzato dell'hardware ed hai degli standard molto elevati (o ti appassionano le ultime novità), anche vedendo il genere di macchine che tu possiedi. Mi sembra poi poco realistica l'affermazione che tutto tranne tyan non va...  Una mobo da 60/70¤ se non hai pretese di eccellenza nè di aver l'ultimo gingillo disponibile son perfette per un uso normale. Indubbiamente a chi ha una punto farebbe piacere una maserati, ma se con la punto ci fai quel che devi fare, perchè spender di più? Comprar dei server per un uso client potrà gratificare il nostro ego, ma certamente mortifica il ns portafogli.

In linea di massima il consiglio + sensato che s può dare per l'acquisto di una mobo è quello di prenderne una con un socket che non è obsoleto dopo sei mesi [vero intel?] . Ma siamo realisti: quanti di voi hanno cambiato , su una macchina vecchia al massimo 12 mesi, il processore? Un proc oltre i 2ghz IMHO lo si cambia solo in un caso: quando è fuso. Per il resto è sovrapotenziato. Quindi, date le richieste esposte sopra, credo che se sia del budget lo si può investire in altre componenti, + che il proc e la mobo. Ad es. molti devel apprezzano il fatto di aver 2 monitor così da avere il codice da una parte e l'applicazione in esecuzione dall'altra. Questi mi sembrano investimenti azzeccati. O nel quantitativo di ram da montare sul PC. O nella scelta di ventole particolarmente silezione. Ormai, specie su sistemi avanzati come linux, la potenza che viene resa disponibile è oltre quel che necessitiamo.

O forse kernel s'è dimenticato di dirci che nel suo tempo libero è uno smanettone di octave e di opengl?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kattivo

Giusto quello che hai detto   :Wink:  . Io generalmente penso sempre avanti.. Ad esempio mi sono preso la tyan i2676 (dual processor) e all'inizio ho montato solo 1 processore.. dopo quando ho avuto soldi in più, ci ho messo l'altro processore..! Io preferisco sempre avere un'ampia scelta sull'hardware, e prendendo una asus... quando ci infili il proc, quello è, e quello rimane..  :Crying or Very sad:  ! se più avanti ti accorgi che non ti basta, tocca cambiare tutto.. invece come nel mio caso.. aggiungendo 300 euro... ho un'altro processore.. e si raddoppia la potenza.. :Razz: 

Dipende naturalmente dalla mentalità dell'autore del progetto.. Io..Ho progettato cosi.. e ne sono rimasto contento  :Razz: 

----------

## Cristian75

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Premetto che mi informo anche cercando con google ma un parere vostro ha un certo peso per me 
> 
> Ho ottenuto un preventivo interessante per una macchina con questi componenti:
> 
> -PROCESSORE INTEL PENTIUM D 805 2.66GHZ  LGA775 FSB 533 2 x 1M CACHE
> ...

 

Ciao io sono daccordo un po con tutti è ti consiglio anche io di prendere AMD X2 e vai tranquillo...

per il resto Kattivo non dice male devi vedere tu queste tyan non le conosco ma credo che siano veramente valide...

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> aggiungendo 300 euro... ho un'altro processore.. e si raddoppia la potenza.. 

 

Trecento euro sono quanto spenderei io per comprare un computer nuovo   :Rolling Eyes:  (se ovviamente volessi comprare un computer nuovo   :Very Happy:  )

Condivido l'idea che per un computer da casa (se non ci si deve fare i giochi ultimi arrivati... per inciso vi rivelo che hanno smesso di fare giochi decenti verso la fine degli anni novanta   :Wink:  ) la tecnologia ultimo grido sia assolutamente sovrapotenziata.   :Smile: 

Se poi ti serve per fare  conti su conti allora la questione è diversa   :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Secondo me no.. Le schede madri asus, gigabyte, asrock... io le odio tutte, sono troppo commerciali.. e non vanno..! un computer con una di queste schede madri.. sono riuscito a tenerle al massimo per 2 mesi.. poi me ne sono sbarazzato.. per un motivo o qualcos'altro..! diciamo che ora sono allergico  
> 
> Sono rimasto molto più soddisfatto della Tyan. Il punto è .. che finchè non c'e l'hai.. non ti rendi conto..! quando l'hai inizi ad apprezzarla.. e sicuramente non torni indietro..!

 

dopo un'uscita simil-fanboy e vedendo la tua firma, il tuo corre il rischio di sembrare un consiglio quasi interessato... Mi tiro fuori dalla discussione

----------

## kattivo

io do solo consigli, sono un rivenditore informatico.. i pc li ho passati tutti..! dai primi ibm ad ora. E secondo il mio parere, le tyan sono le migliori schede madri. hanno tanti punti in più: ad esempio quello di un chip di gestione per ogni pci (le asus e company ne hanno un chip per tutti i pci, ed è per questo che con molte schede tv va in conflitto irq) e si evita ogni tipo di incompatibilità. Altra cosa hanno i pci a diverse frequenze, ad esempio quello verde nella mia tyan è apposta per le schede di rete.. se metto una scheda di rete li rieso a fruttarla al 100%.. o quello arancione è per i controller, stessa cosa.. li frutti al 100%... 

Io comunque do solo consigli.. come è stato chiesto, dopo uno è libero di fare quello che vuoleb  :Wink: 

----------

## u238

ok.. spendete pure 4000 euro per un pc desktop che tra 3 mesi ne vale 1000.. bravi  :Razz: 

Io un buon PC lo valuto non solo dalla potenza, ma anche dal prezzo. Trovare il miglior rapporto è la cosa + intelligente..molte volte si spendono 1 sacco di soldi per tecnologie che sono subito obsolete (skede video, processori).

E per finire secondo me è meglio spendere X euro ogni anno o 2 anni, che spendere X*2 euro ogni 2 o 4 anni. Cambi il PC + spesso e spendi = ...e di media hai cmq sempre 1 PC all'avanguardia. Inutile spendere 3000 euro per un PC all'ultimo grido e poi scopri che 4 mesi dopo lo potevi prendere a 2000...sono soldi!!!  :Razz: 

tutto IMHO ovviamente  :Wink: 

----------

## kattivo

Io ho speso 2300 euro per mio, che credo sia quasi il top che si possa avere! 

Il computer base viene a costare sui 350 euro

computer medio 800 ~ 1200 euro

computer strong 1500 +

Quello con la tyan che ho proposto andrebbe a costare sui 900.. che pero' è gia un dual core! 

il 3800+ X2 è calato proprio questa settimana.. è l'occasione per prenderlo! e comunque la soluzione per avere sempre il pc aggiornato è vendere e comprare..! Acquistando le tyan la perdita di valore è minima. Perchè possono essere rivendute come server! e non ho mai visto nessuno che le svaluta! i prezzo sono sempre li stessi! ovvio che se si prende asus.. dopo 10 giorni esce il nuovo modello e quindi darei ragione a u238. 

Ma è anche qui che bisogna pensarci bene su cosa acquistare! 

Io ad esempio avevo sempre la tyan con 2 processori xeon nocona 2.8 1mb cache, e ho vendutto tutto come server a una ditta (northwave). e ora ho preso la nuova tyan di quest'anno con i nuovi processori 604 xeon DP 2.8 2mb cache, e non ho speso niente in più! 

Voglio dire.. fai un'investimento all'inizio.. e poi anno per anno puoi farti l'upgrade senza rimetterci soldi..

un esempio..: prendendo una asus premium 939, amd64 3500+, 2gb ddr, ecc (valore nuovo adesso circa 600 di tutto)

tra un'anno il suo valore è tipo il 10 20 % 

E se vuoi fare un'upgrade, tocca sborsare altri 600 euro .. e in 1 anno hai gia speso 1200 euro..! e gia da qui.. avendo preso (sempre per esempio) una tyan.. avresti gia risparmiato 200 euro.. e poi vai avanti cosi.. e ti accorgi che hai sempre ultimo hardware.. e non spendi un capitale ogni volta 

 :Wink: 

Io non potrei mai permettermi tutto l'hardware che ho sotto se non avessi fatto cosi..:! è un buon sistema, basta solo saperlo gestire bene, e soprattuto nel periodo giusto.. e nell'occasione giusta! 

Spero di essere stato utile a qualcuno  :Rolling Eyes: 

 Ciao, Andrea

----------

## Kernel78

Torno ad abusare dei vostri consigli  :Wink: 

Dopo alcune elucubrazioni (alcune basate su vostri consigli), adesso sono orientato su:

- MB ASUS M2NVP-VM http://www.asus.it/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=0&model=1138&modelmenu=1 (con nvidia Nforce 6150 intergata, espandibile a 8 gb di ram, con interfaccia per hdtv, scheda gigabit integrata)

- Athlon 64 X2 5.000+

- PLEXTOR PX-760A

sempre 2 gb di ram, e pensavo 2 hd da 200 gb (voi avete suggerimenti speciali tipo prenderne un terzo e fare un raid, marche da preferire o altro ?)

Ho già controllato e la mb risulta pienamente compatibile con linux  :Cool: 

Soliti suggerimenti o idee ?

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> e pensavo 2 hd da 200 gb (voi avete suggerimenti speciali tipo prenderne un terzo e fare un raid, marche da preferire o altro ?)

 

Marca != MAXTOR  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vai su Hitachi / Western Digital

Attento al Plextor, io ho preso un masterizzatore DVD DL della Plextor (il PX-716 qualcosa), e ho dovuto aggiornare (da Windows -_-) il firmware per farlo funzionare decentemente; prima fatti un giro per i vari forum per vedere se ha qualche problema di compatibilità con Linux!

Per il resto direi che il piccì è carrozzato per bene  :Cool: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

Io quando ho dovuto rifare il mio ho speso 100¤ circa per la asus e altri 120 più o meno per l'amd64 3000+ portato poi ad un 3200+.

non dovendo fare grafica, editing video o audio ho montato una geforce 5500, la scheda audio è integrata.

le ram le avevo già, 2x512mb 333mhz.

con 300euro ho rimesso in piedi un pc che sicuramente un altro anno e mezzo dura, senza contare che pur non essendo potentissimo, è decisamente più di quello che mi serve.

l'unico peccato è che amd sta escludendo i soket 939 dai nuovi processori.

----------

## Kernel78

Il fatto è che il mio "defunto" pc era un p3 500 con 3*256 ram e 1 hd da 12 gb, la mb è fumata e a sostituirla avrei cmq dovuto cambiare quasi tutto, a questo punto mi salvo l'hd vecchio (per i dati) e il lettore dvd da affiancare al nuovo masterizzatore.

Di sicuro spendo una cifra ma almeno è tutto nuovo ...

----------

## kattivo

Come disco, io consiglio i samsung, i maxtor ultimamente mi hanno deluso, su 15 250F sataII, 5 non funzionavano! Prenditi un bel samsung sataII che ha anche 5 anni di garanzia  :Razz: . 

Per il resto pensaci te a cosa prendere.. in base hai soldi che hai.. il punto è, che alla fine, piu soldi spendi meglio hai.. ! Pensa anche all'opzione di lavorare con 2 monitor  :Razz: 

PEr farti una idea.. dei vantaggi ti mostro un screenshot del mio desk

http://digitalsnc.it/~download/mio2desk.jpg

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Per il resto pensaci te a cosa prendere.. in base hai soldi che hai.. il punto è, che alla fine, piu soldi spendi meglio hai.. !

 

Se vincessi al superenalotto commissionerei un super-computer fatto su misura ma visto che oltre al nuovo computer devo contribuire al mantenimento mio e di mia moglie (ovviamente contribuisco insieme a lei  :Wink:  ), la casa e molte altre spese non posso permettermi cifre "esorbitanti" per comprarmi il pc che vorrei ...

----------

## kattivo

Certo sono affari tuoi quelli..  :Razz:  intendo in base hai soldi che puoi spendere/vuoi ..  :Razz: 

come consigli ... prendeti un amd 64 3200+, 1 gb di ram. asRock (nn mi ricordo il modello giusto..pero' costa sui 50 euri§), e una gf7300 che costa come la 5500..solo che va un po meglio! e il disco il samsung  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> come consigli ... prendeti un amd 64 3200+, 1 gb di ram. asRock (nn mi ricordo il modello giusto..pero' costa sui 50 euri§), e una gf7300 che costa come la 5500..solo che va un po meglio! e il disco il samsung 

 

Scusa ma penso di non capirti ...  :Confused: 

Mi consigli un amd 64 3200+ quando io stavo già valutando un Athlon 64 X2 5.000+ ...

mi consigli 1 gb di ram quando io ne valuto 2 ...

Non c'è nulla nel mio "progetto" che ti vada bene o ti è sfuggito il mio messaggio con l'idea dei nuovi componenti ?

----------

## kattivo

mi era sfuggito... beh allora .. stai facendo una cappella! 

Xche non prenderti un pc come il mio? Tyan s2676, 2 CPU 2.8 Xeon DP 2mb cache (in tutto 4mb), 2 gb Corsair ECC, 2 SATA II Stripping, ecc

????

mio fratello diciamo al pc che stavi pensando te... e va molto peggio del mio!!!

----------

## Kernel78

La risposta semplice è che non sono un esperto hw e il mio fornitore ufficiale (nonchè vicino di casa) mi ha fatto queste proposte ... magari proseguiamo questo discorso in privato (adesso ti rispondo).

Altri commenti e consigli sono benvenuti.

----------

## randomaze

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> mi era sfuggito... beh allora .. stai facendo una cappella! 
> 
> Xche non prenderti un pc come il mio? Tyan s2676, 2 CPU 2.8 Xeon DP 2mb cache (in tutto 4mb), 2 gb Corsair ECC, 2 SATA II Stripping, ecc
> 
> ????
> ...

 

Non so perché ma considerando l'avatar, la firma e il testo del messaggio mi viene da pensare allo spam. Sbaglio?

Oltretutto l'unico dato effettivo di confronto tra la scelta di Kernel78 risulta essere "mio fratello", valore che non mi sembra di ricordare in nessun benchmark.

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non so perché ma considerando l'avatar, la firma e il testo del messaggio mi viene da pensare allo spam. Sbaglio?
> 
> 

 

Lo spam per definizione è indesiderato, se lui mi offre qualcosa che io desidero non può essere spam, al massimo OT (infatti ci siamo spostati a discuterne in privato).

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oltretutto l'unico dato effettivo di confronto tra la scelta di Kernel78 risulta essere "mio fratello", valore che non mi sembra di ricordare in nessun benchmark.

 

Penso che se non "mio fratello" dovrebbero aggiungere ai benchmark almeno "mio cugggino"  :Laughing: 

----------

## kattivo

Io ho solamente fatto un cofronto... per dire che 2 cpu vanno meglio che 1 dual core! con il dual core hai circa il 75% in piu...

Vorrei approfondire di piu ma sono di fretta! ne riparleremo giovedi  :Razz: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## Kernel78

A me interessa sempre  :Wink: 

Per esempio anche io so che un dual core non corrisponde a due cpu come prestazioni ma non ho idea se le prestazioni in più offerte dalle due cpu distinte sono giustificate a fronte di una variazione di prezzo, oltre a comprare due cpu invece di una sola (dual-core) presumo che serva anche una mb che possa supportare due cpu e dal poco che so tendono a costare di più.

Riepilogano se effettivamente con una dual-core ottengo il 75% in più rispetto ad una single-core ma risparmio XXX  rispetto a due cpu che mi danno il 100% in più devo poter sapere quanti sono gli XXX  per poter valutare.

Inoltre non mi farebbe skifo avere qualche confronto più ufficiale rispetto ad un generico "va meglio" o "va peggio", soprattutto se la diferenza economica inizia a farsi sentire.

----------

## kattivo

Allora, seocondo me il prezzo finale con 2 cpu, a confronto di un amd x2 5000, è pari, al massimo 100 150 euro in più. due processori come i miei, Xeon 2mb cache 2.8ghz, costano sui 350 euro l'uno, la scheda madre che riesca a supportare 2cpu xeon, e abbia il pci-e è la Tyan s2676 (stessa che possiedo io) al prezzo di quando l'ho presa io 370 euro. Questa tyan (come tutte) rieschiede della ram proprietaria, c'e una lista nel sito www.tyan.com, di tutte le ram supportate. Io ho montato delle Corsair DDR2 ECC, al prezzo di 120 euro a giga. Altra cosa che neccessità la tyan è un buon alimentatore! Io ho messo su il fortron 650W e va da dio!.. 

Alla fine ho un computer che va bene per fare qualsiasi cosa, e a confronto del'amd x2 4400+ con tyan s2865 di mio fratello...! si notano molto le differenza avendo 2 cpu separate! che poi il sistema OS, ne vede 4 di cpu, grazie all'hypertraning! 

La scelta ovviamente va fatta in base hai soldi che si hanno... Una cosa bella della mia tyan è: che puoi utilizzarla solo con 1 cpu  :Smile: , quindi come ho fatto io.. non avendo soldi per prendermi tutto subito, ho iniziato con la tyan e 1 cpu, dopo, appena avuto i money ho fatto l'upgrade della seconda cpu!

----------

## xdarma

mmm..., mi sfugge qualcosa:

- il confronto è tra AMD dualcore e Intel biprocessore Hyper Treading e se ne deduce che biprocessore è meglio di dual core? Non sarebbe più corretto confrontare AMD contro AMD e Intel contro Intel?

- personalmente se desidero confrontare vari processori, piuttosto che affidarmi alle sensazioni di un tyan-vendor faccio un salto sui soliti siti di smanettoni:

http://www.tomshw.it/cpu.php?guide=20050509

http://www.macworld.com/2005/11/reviews/powermacg5rev/index.php

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2343

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2377

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2419

forse il più sintetico è il secondo link: se ne ricava che un G5 dualcore va leggermente meglio di un G5 biprocessore a parità di GHz ma con una cache L2 leggermente aumentata.

- Tyan va da dio ma necessita di ram certificata e alimentatore di buona qualità... speriamo sia meno schizzinosa sui case  ;-)

- Tyan si deprezza lentamente, ti credo: compri scaricando l'IVA ed essendo rivenditore prima o poi becchi il pollo che ti compra al prezzo che chiedi.

- un sistema Tyan-compatibile lievita nel prezzo peggio di un server IBM/HP/Sun/..., non conviene prendere in considerazione una workstation di marca? Magari è anche certificata e offre una garanzia sul prodotto  ;-)

- Tyan è l'unica che ti permette di installare una sola cpu? A me non risulta affatto, anzi direi che è la regola per le motherboard biprocessore.

- lo spam non era proibito? commento entusiasticamente prodotti che vendo per lavoro e lo aggiungo pure nella firma. Ma le regole valgono solo per i fessi? Non sembra un caso simile ai blogger prezzolati?

mmm..., troppe domande e poche risposte verosimili, meglio lasciar perdere  :-D

----------

## Kernel78

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> mmm..., mi sfugge qualcosa:
> 
> - il confronto è tra AMD dualcore e Intel biprocessore Hyper Treading e se ne deduce che biprocessore è meglio di dual core? Non sarebbe più corretto confrontare AMD contro AMD e Intel contro Intel?
> 
> 

 

Il fatto è che i due sistemi che mi interessa confrontare a livello di prestazioni sono proprio quelli e fare confronti tra altri processori è al di fuori dei miei interessi. In fondo un benchmark penso si possa fare su qualsiasi macchina  :Wink: 

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - personalmente se desidero confrontare vari processori, piuttosto che affidarmi alle sensazioni di un tyan-vendor faccio un salto sui soliti siti di smanettoni:
> 
> 

 

Link interessanti, vedrò di spulciarli per bene

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> - lo spam non era proibito? commento entusiasticamente prodotti che vendo per lavoro e lo aggiungo pure nella firma. Ma le regole valgono solo per i fessi? Non sembra un caso simile ai blogger prezzolati?
> 
> 

 

Lo spam è per definizione qualcosa di indesiderato, se io desidero informazioni al massimo potrebbe essere OT parlarne qui (infatti ci siamo spostati in privato) ma di sicuro non può essere spam offrirmi ciò che cerco, a prescindere dall'essere fessi o meno ...

Che il parere espresso da kattivo possa essere più motivato rispetto, per esempio, al tuo è scontato, se mi convince guadagna ma non mi pare che abbia messo in pratica un sistema di bombadramento a tappeto, risponde alle mie domande e mi fornisce delle proposte. Non riesco a vederci nulla di male, in fondo anche altri mi hanno suggerito marche e modelli con tanto di prezzi approssimativi (magari loro erano meno coinvolti ma come faccio a sapere che chi mi consiglia un componente non sia magari un azionista di quella società).

@kattivo

Potresti fare qualche benchmark sia sulla tua macchina che su quella di tuo fratello, in modo da poter fornire un riscontro oggettivo delle tue affermazioni ? (non che non ti creda ma vorrei poter valutare oggettivamente quale sia il divario prestazionale).

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> (infatti ci siamo spostati in privato)

 

E' la stessa risposta che hai dato a me pochi post più sopra, ed é l'unico motivo per cui non ho chiuso prima il thread.

Ma mi chiedo, se vi siete spostati a parlare in privato, perché il thread sta continuando? 

Al prossimo che arriva e parla di spam darai la stessa risposta ("ci siamo spostati in privato"?)? 

[in realtà qui rispondo io: no, a thread chiuso sarà difficile rispondere.]

----------

